# trek 1000 for $300... whatcha think



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

so i bought a new Tarmac Comp a few months ago, and i now want a cheaper bike to slap on my trainer for my nightly little 45 minute spin fest.
However i dont feel like taking the tarmac off every night and fooling with a training tire and all, so i figured i would hit up the LBS and see what they had.

Went today and owner has a trek 1000 that he is taking back from a customer who wants a Bianchi built up for him. Said the Trek is in great condition, they guy just wanted something a little nice or higher end i guess.

Anyways he told me he wants $500 for it, but he would sell it to me for $300. Im not sure if its a 3 week old one, or 3 year old one, but from the sounds of it the guy hasnt had it long and decided he wanted a nicer one...

Wouldnt you think $300 is a good price for a Trek 1000. He said its solid black ( dont know if that helps as far as determining the year or not). He'll have it in the shop by the end of the week and im pretty positive im going to buy it...

Im looking for something strictly to slap on the trainer and never take it off again...

Any Trek 1000 owners have any insight on this bike? thanks


----------



## jeeper006 (May 10, 2010)

Bumpity bump bump suckas!!!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

Go for it.


----------

